# [gelöst] Nicht funktionierender at daemon

## andi456

Tach zusammen,

könnte mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich herausfinden kann, warum mein at daemon den Dienst verweigert? Auch als root führt er keinen Befehl aus, wie zum Beispiel das "töten" eines Programms mit Hilfe von kill bzw. killall. Wenn ich irgendwelche Dateien posten kann die zur Klärung dienen könnten, sagt mir welche. In /etc/at/ befindet sich nur at.deny, obwohl root eigentlich nicht davon betroffen ist. 

Wäre für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

Gruß AndreasLast edited by andi456 on Fri Jul 31, 2009 3:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## theotherjoe

welche at version hast du installiert? ich musste gerade zum

testen auf sys-process/at-3.1.10.2-r1 gehen, weil vorher ein

permission problem in /var/spool/at bestand. nach dem upgrade

funktioniert es wie erwartet.

----------

## andi456

Hab' ebenfalls sys-process/at-3.1.10.2-r1 installiert...Die Berechtigungen von /var/spool/at sehen wie folgt aus:

```
drwxr-xr-x 3 at       at       4,0K 28. Jun 12:51 at
```

----------

## theotherjoe

```
localhost # ll /var/spool/at

total 0

drwxrwx--T 2 at at 56 Jul 31 12:44 atjobs

drwxrwx--T 2 at at  1 Jul 31 12:44 atspool

```

----------

## andi456

Hmm, bei mir fehlt atspool: 

```
ls -lh /var/spool/at

insgesamt 4,0K

drwxrwx--T 2 at at 4,0K 30. Jul 09:59 atjobs

```

----------

## theotherjoe

denke der beste weg wird sein at erstmal zu deinstallieren und

dann erneut einzuspielen. vielleicht waer es ne idee das

/var/spool/at verzeichnis vor dem neu installieren "zu fuss" 

erstmal zu loeschen falls es noch existiert.

edit: btw, lief der daemon ueberhaupt? hast du das geprueft?

----------

## py-ro

Ganz blöde Frage, aber der atd ist auch gestartet bzw. das Startskript im Runlevel enthalten?

Py

----------

## andi456

Danke, scheint wieder zu funktionieren.

----------

